# IPX - IperionX Limited



## System (25 September 2017)

Tao Commodities is a mineral exploration company focused on the identification, development and acquisition of mineral exploration properties across the precious metals, base metals and industrial metals commodity spectrum.

Subject to the terms and conditions of a share purchase agreement, the Company will acquire a package of a 100 Mining Rights over an 8.36km² area located approximately 6km west of the town of Milford in Beaver County, Utah, United States. The core strategy of the Company is to advance the project and undertake further exploratory activities focusing on the Silver Bear and Captain Jack Prospects.

It is anticipated that TAO will list on the ASX on 31 October 2017.

http://www.taocommodities.com.au


----------



## greggles (16 April 2018)

Tao Commodities ended up listing quite a bit later than expected, but it hit the boards this morning and is already up 4c to 24c, a 20% gain on its listing price.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2020)

Some great looking results for Tao Commodities from rock sampling at the Captain Jack West and Moccasin prospects at the Milford Project.







Yowzers! That looks like a lot of silver, and the gold and copper results aren't bad either.


> Geochemical soil sampling covering the anomalous rock samples areas has also been completed over the Captain Jack and Moccasin Prospects. These samples are currently at the laboratory with results expected in coming weeks.




The soil sampling results should be interesting. Might take a punt on this one in the May stock tipping competition. Today's price action was predictably bullish, but I'm hoping that the excitement keeps building and pushes TAO higher in May.

TAO up 75% to 7c today. Looks like the low might be in a 4c for this one. Time will tell of course, but those rock sampling results look pretty darn good.


----------



## bux2000 (21 January 2021)

*Looks interesting time will tell*

20 January 2021 ASX RELEASE APPOINTMENT OF MR. TODD HANNIGAN AS CHAIRMAN AND $3.6 MILLION PLACEMENT • Experienced mining company executive, Mr. Todd Hannigan, appointed as NonExecutive Chairman of the Company. • Mr. Hannigan and his nominees to participate in an equity raising of A$3.6 million to accelerate the development of the Titan Project. Tao Commodities Limited (“TAO” or “Company”) (ASX: TAO) is pleased to announce that experienced mining company executive Mr. Todd Hannigan has been appointed as NonExecutive Chairman of the Company, effective from 1 February 2021. Mr. Hannigan and his nominees will also participate in a placement by the Company to raise A$3,645,000. Chairman Mr. Hannigan was formerly the Chief Executive Officer of Aston Resources Limited (“Aston”). During this period, he led the growth of Aston into one of Australia's largest publicly listed resources companies. Aston raised approximately $2 billion in funding to acquire and develop the Maules Creek coal project through to first production. Aston merged with Whitehaven Coal Limited in a deal valued at over $5 billion. Mr. Hannigan will bring extensive industry knowledge, leadership and corporate relationships that will greatly benefit the Company as it progresses its exciting Titan Heavy Mineral Sands Project in Tennessee, USA. Mr. Hannigan will, subject to shareholder approval, be granted 875,000 incentive options exercisable at A$0.45 each on or before 31 December 2023 and 875,000 incentive options exercisable at A$0.55 each on or before 31 December 2023. Following Mr. Hannigan’s appointment, Mr. Mark Connelly will transition to a Non-Executive Director role and continue his involvement with the Company. Placement The Company hasreceived firm commitments for a placement of 12,150,000 shares at an issue price of A$0.30 per share to institutional and sophisticated investors to raise gross proceeds of A$3,645,000 (“Placement”). The issue price represents a 13% discount to the 5-day volume weighted average price and a 5% discount to the 20-day volume weighted average price. Mr. Hannigan is subscribing for 3,333,334 shares to raise A$1,000,000 and his nominees are subscribing for 3,591,666 shares to raise A$1,077,500. The remaining shares have been allocated to institutional and sophisticated investors predominately in Australia and the USA. Proceeds from the Placement will be used to rapidly accelerate the exploration and development of the Company’s Titan Heavy Mineral Sands Project in west Tennessee, USA. Tao Commodities Limited | ABN: 84 618 935 372 | +61 8 9322 6322 Level 9, 28 The Esplanade, Perth WA 6000 | enquiry@taocommodities.com.au Incoming Chairman, Todd Hannigan, commented: ““TAO is in an exciting phase of exploring the Titan HMS Project, which has the potential to be a very large, high grade titanium and zircon rich mineral sand deposit located in Tennessee USA. These titanium minerals are classified by the United States Government as ‘critical minerals that are essential to the economic and national security of the US, with a supply chain vulnerable to disruption’, and are a vital supplier to the world leading US space and defense industries. The large domestic US titanium industry is nearly entirely import dependent. “The discovery of rare earth rich monazite in the initial drilling program has added another valuable dimension to the Titan deposit and potentially adds a wide range of the highest priority US designated ‘critical minerals’ to a valuable product portfolio. “I look forward to joining a strong leadership team and building the leading US critical minerals Company.” Executive Director, Anastasios (Taso) Arima, said: “Todd joining the Board is fantastic addition to the Company, with his leadership skills, industry knowledge, extensive connections and development track record a great asset as we seek to rapidly move towards development. Todd’s investment in the Company is a huge show of faith and will enable us to significantly advance the Titan Project throughout 2021.” This announcement has been authorised for release by the Board. END For further information, please contact: Anastasios (Taso) Arima Dominic Allen Executive Director Corporate Development TAO Commodities Limited TAO Commodities Limited +1 347 899 1522 +61 468 544 888 info@taocommodities.com.au info@taocommodities.com.au


----------



## greggles (15 February 2021)

Tao Commodities has been outperforming this year so far, up from 25c at the start of 2021 to over 70c today. 

They recently raised $3,645,000 through the issue of 12,150,000 shares to institutional and sophisticated investors at 30c per share. Those who got on board have now doubled their money. Nice return.

The catalyst for the recent share price gains has been the progress made at the Titan Project in west Tennessee. The first 15 drillholes in the Phase 1 drilling program confirmed thick, high grade mineralisation from all holes.






Phase 2 drilling results are due to be announced this month. The market appears to be anticipating that they will be as good as those from Phase 1.

Another announcement through this morning that TAO are investigating the commercialisaton of low-to-zero carbon,  low-cost titanium  powders.






Lots of activity and lots of news flow in the next few months for TAO.


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2021)

Anyone know how to value these puppies?


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2021)

Pretty amazing year for this thing. Consolidating around 80c at the moment, but would have been nice to understand this play a year ago. Maybe a response to some national supply guarantee from the USG?


----------



## System (16 April 2021)

On April 16th, 2021, Tao Commodities Limited (TAO) changed its name and ASX code to Hyperion Metals Limited (HYM).


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2021)

Add this to the outstanding breakout alerts thread. Based on an off take agreement. 5c to $1 in 12 mths. Not bad for the punters who got in early. No idea what it's worth.


----------



## bux2000 (23 April 2021)

Why is it I never buy enough of the good ones.

I have to kick myself when I have spent so much time looking for the up and coming when  amazing investments  stare me in the face. 

Back to the lesson book  pages 1-- 5005

Lesson 5001.     _ Spend more time looking for buying opportunities within my existing portfolio._
Lesson 5002.      _Spend more time looking for buying opportunities within my existing portfolio _
Lesson 5003.      _Spend more time looking for buying opportunities within my existing portfolio._
Lesson 5004.    * Spend more time looking for buying opportunities within my existing portfolio.*
Lesson 5005.    * Spend more time looking for buying  opportunities within my existing portfolio*


All the best

bux


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2021)

This was .06c ten months ago. Forming a bit of a flag at the moment, projected target about 1.30. Been fun to watch. DNH :-(


----------



## barney (30 April 2021)

kennas said:


> This was .06c ten months ago.




Indeed Kennas.  No doubt a great rags to riches story for a few punters.  That's the appeal of Spec-land 

A modest 1 million shares held at 6 cents ($6000) a year ago would see you a millionaire today  

Market is still only  around $85 million according to CommSec?  Might have further to go yet. (DNH/never held)


----------



## bux2000 (30 April 2021)

barney said:


> Indeed Kennas. No doubt a great rags to riches story for a few punters. That's the appeal of Spec-land
> 
> A modest 1 million shares held at 6 cents ($6000) a year ago would see you a millionaire today
> 
> Market is still only around $85 million according to CommSec? Might have further to go yet. (DNH/never held)



Hi Barney,
Your post had me reaching for the calculator as the small amount of HYM I hold has not made me a millionaire 

 I could say I was very clever and knew HYM was going the way it has, but that would make me an absolute Plonker even more so if I did not acknowledge @greggles for his part in drawing my attention to HYM back in May last year. 

I think you may have a decimal point in the wrong place  $6000 may have bought 100,000 shares but unfortunately I was not so bold hence my post above, but I am certainly not complaining.

I never for on moment thought HYM would perform so well so it is for that reason  I am going to enter it as my May stock pick.

All the best

bux


----------



## barney (30 April 2021)

You are 100% correct @bux2000  and my apologies for my mathematical incorrectness, lol  

1 million shares at 6 cents is of course = $60,000  Not the $6000 I was getting excited about which would be 0.006 cents per Share

That aside, I am pleased to hear you have held a few from the lows last year

6 cents to a buck+ is good shooting no matter how many you own

Cheers.


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2021)

Titan update out. They are ramping their company quite well these guys. No idea whatsoever how to value these things. What's a pound of 'leucoxene' even worth?


----------



## barney (6 May 2021)

kennas said:


> No idea whatsoever how to value these things. What's a pound of 'leucoxene' even worth?




There ya go @kennas  Some numbers to work with  

From the Co's Feb 21 Preso.


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2021)

Looks like it's found some support and ready to resume upward move. Maybe. 

Ann out today regarding the commencement of a scoping study. 

But, I don't think they have a MRE on this project yet?


----------



## Sean K (10 June 2021)

Another announcement about something, got no idea. Dr Z sounds important. 

They seem to have made a lot of deals or plans to do stuff prior to even having an MRE and a PFS. I wonder if they're getting ahead of themselves?

Phase 3 drilling and bulk test work due Q2, so that could be interesting for the sp this month.

I'm not sure how difficult it is to extract the THM from the sand. Any ideas? Anyone? Beuller?


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2021)

That support was well respected and heading north. 1.20 ish resistance but the trend is up.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2021)

Another REE play that launched and then consolidated for some time. Looks like it might be going to break new highs from here, perhaps. For the Potential Breakout thread maybe.


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2021)

kennas said:


> For the Potential Breakout thread maybe.
> 
> View attachment 129081




For breakout thread a few days ago. I missed it.


----------



## bux2000 (25 August 2021)

Hi Kennas,

I am trying to be restrained today and could not work out if todays candle was signaling a continuation of the trend  or a dojo the end of a trend. I was wondering if anyone had a view that may help in my future decision making.

Thanks
bux


----------



## Sean K (6 October 2021)

Broke through the $1.20 resistance in August and you'd expect that to then be support on the way back down, but failed. Back to $1.00 support area.

Maiden MRE out today. Been waiting for ages for this. Are rare earths still the flavour of the month? Will put this in the rare thread as well.


----------



## Sean K (21 October 2021)

This Dr Fang character is doing well out of Hyperion.

He's invented the HAMR tech and GSD process, which HYM have bought, and now he's sold Blacksand to them... 

Hope he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)

Lots of consolidation since the breakouts in Apr and Aug, now just going sideways, and now hitting some support again. Been an amazing return for a couple of years, but not so good last 9 months. Certainly in the right field at the moment.


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2021)

Now on a different level of support around the same line at 90-93c but still tracking medium term sideways with no clear sign of life for a next push up. News out today on recovery rates and processing. I wonder when the next leg up for these guys is. Plenty of news flowing with the right asset at the right time but just going nowhere in particular at the moment.


----------



## bux2000 (3 January 2022)

HYM is one of the companies I have entered in the CY 2022 competition
I have held  HYM for a while now and the management appears to be positioning the Company for an interesting future. They talk about process's for coatings that are far beyond my simple understanding  but their operations appear to be situated  in the hub of the US for the industries they are Targeting.

bux









						Welcome to the Titanium Age
					

Welcome to the Titanium AgeWith our ground-breaking titanium processing technologies, IperionX is facilitating the global transition towards a closed-loop, low-to-zero carbon, resource efficient and socially inclusive green economy.




					hyperionmetals.us
				



Company Overview​Hyperion Metals Limited is an Australia-based company engaged in investing in resources sector. The Company is a developer of zero carbon material supply chains for American industries including is space, aerospace, electric vehicles and three-dimensional (3D) printing. The Company holds a 100% interest in the Titan Project, which comprises of 6,111 acres of surface , including titanium, rare earth minerals, silica sand and zircon, of which approximately 137 acres are owned. The Titan Project is located in the southeast of the United States of America. Its project Milford Base Metals Project is located approximately six kilometers west of the town of Milford. The Company's technology includes Hydrogen Assisted Magnesiothermic Reduction (HAMR) and Granulation-Sintering-Deoxygenation (GSD) engaged in production of low-to-zero carbon titanium metal and powders.


----------



## Sean K (3 January 2022)

bux2000 said:


> HYM is one of the companies I have entered in the CY 2022 competition
> I have held  HYM for a while now and the management appears to be positioning the Company for an interesting future. They talk about process's for coatings that are far beyond my simple understanding  but their operations appear to be situated  in the hub of the US for the industries they are Targeting.
> 
> bux




I like, and am very interested in this too bux, but I just don't understand the market enough to assess it's current or future potential value. It's why I've been bashing my head missing the lithium run. Just didn't understand it enough to even take a punt. Need to research it more.


----------



## System (14 February 2022)

On February 14th, 2022, Hyperion Metals Limited (HYM) changed its name and ASX code to IperionX Limited (IPX).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 February 2022)

System said:


> On February 14th, 2022, Hyperion Metals Limited (HYM) changed its name and ASX code to IperionX Limited (IPX).



usually when these little fellas change names, a whole lot more happens. Refocus, sell off the silver, capital raise, head inentirely new direction. But in this '_age of transformation_' anything can happen. 

From the latest statement:


> IperionX’s mission is to be the leading developer of low carbon, sustainable, critical material supply chains focused on advanced industries including space, aerospace, electric vehicles and 3D printing. IperionX’s breakthrough titanium technologies have demonstrated the potential to produce titanium products which are sustainable, 100% recyclable, low carbon intensity and at product qualities which exceed current industry standards. The Company also holds a 100% interest in the Titan Project, covering approximately 11,100 acres of titanium, rare earth minerals, high grade silica sand and zircon rich mineral sands properties in Tennessee, United States.


----------



## bux2000 (20 June 2022)

IPX to list on the Nasdaq



			https://app.sharelinktechnologies.com/announcement/asx/c75aebbae0e29ab30aee49e0fd2ecd06


----------

